# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Dziwny ból  na górnej części stopy . Pomocy !

## kamilos9595

Witam to mój pierwszy post więc liczę na wyrozumiałość  :Smile:   Mój problem pojawił się  stosunkowo niedawno  bo zaledwie 5 dni temu . Kiedy wróciłem z treningu ( piłka nożna ) i na spokojnie usiadłem  poczułem ból  w stopie a konkretniej podczas  "dźwigania " dużego palca u stopy  , zignorowałem to ponieważ ani ból nie był za ostry , ani  mnie to nie interesowało specjalnie . Jednak mija piąty dzień i ból nie tylko się nasila  ale  czuje go w zdecydowanie większym obszarze. Odkryłem też trochę wyżej coś jakby na żyle miejsce bolące  przy nawet lekkim dotknięciu , teraz to wgl samo chodzenie w bucie już stwarza problem , a co dopiero trenowanie ;/ kopnięcie piłki jest wręcz nie możliwe  :Frown:    wiadomo mam zamiar udać się do lekarza jednak jeśli ktoś jest w stanie mi pomóc , określić co to może być lub do jakiego lekarza się udać byłbym niezwykle wdzięczny  :Smile:  dziękuje i pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------


## magdalens

Mam podobnie. Jakby żyła mnie bolała, co uniemożliwia mi bieganie, kłujący, ciągnący, lekki obrzęk.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam!
Jeśli zgięcie palucha nasila dolegliwości bólowe można podejrzewać przeciążenie mięśnia zginającego paluch. Wówczas wystarczy parotygodniowy odpoczynek od treningów i zapewnienie warunków sprzyjających regeneracji mięśnia. Aby przyspieszyć ten proces należy udać się do fizjoterapeuty. Jeśli chodzi o gabinety prywatne nie potrzebne jest skierowanie. Niestety jedna z chorób reumatologicznych, dna moczanowa, rozpoczyna się od bólu stawu dużego palca u stopy. fizjoterapeuta nie powinien mieć problemu z oceną przeciążonego mięśnia i z dostosowaniem odpowiedniej terapii. Jeśli jednak będzie miał wątpliwości i podejrzenia co do innego schorzenia wymagającego farmakoterapii, powinien wysłać Cię do odpowiedniego lekarza.
 Pozdrawiam

----------

